# My Opinions On Pocket Camp.



## ImanIRowe (Nov 28, 2017)

Ok.

This is MY opinions on pocket camp.
If you disagree then its fine but...
Please don't judge my opinions ok 

I think pocket camp is a good game... yes very good. But, I just know the app is going to die down and MAYBE people will start getting bored. Why? Because we are literally doing the same thing OVER AND OVER again...
Catch Squid... give villagers. 100 bells...
Catch rare Fish... give villagers. 1,000 bells...
Buy furniture... wait for 7 hours for your pizza to be complete...

I mean, the game is fun but doing the same things OVER AND OVER AND OVER again will definitely make me bored.
I hope that Nintendo will update the game in future so we don't have to repeat things...


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 28, 2017)

I agree with you about the repetitiveness.  For me, this is a game I play in the evening after a busy day to relax - no thought required, no tension from battleing, just relaxing fun.  And there is an update coming with some new features.  I don't know when but found it here...http://animalcrossingworld.com/2017/11/new-upcoming-villagers-two-holiday-events-christmas-new-years-found-animal-crossing-pocket-camp-v1-0-2/


----------



## Vonny (Nov 28, 2017)

Yup it’s definitely tedious.  Trying to get as much exp as possible is a chore and requires too much time


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 28, 2017)

I hear you. I'm still enjoying it but the repetitiveness wouldn't be for everyone. The incentive for me is levelling up and unlocking new characters and items, and that's enough to keep me hooked


----------



## Garrett (Nov 28, 2017)

It has become my stirring marshmallows into my hot chocolate game in the morning and my half-watching the Real Housewives game in the evening. 

I find it charming and relaxing. If it's repetitive, then I haven't noticed.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 28, 2017)

Garrett said:


> It has become my stirring marshmallows into my hot chocolate game in the morning and my half-watching the Real Housewives game in the evening.
> 
> I find it charming and relaxing. If it's repetitive, then I haven't noticed.



I feel the same - I love playing it while I watch television. It's super calming.

Updates will definitely come to the game - we just got one a couple days ago. I do enjoy the simplicity and heart of Pocket Camp, and look forward to new items and villagers in the future.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 28, 2017)

I don't feel like I'm achieving anything by playing. I don't get to invite other players, I don't get to plant trees or grow hybrids, I don't get to even explore the "town". It's very repetitive.

That being said, it has a lot of potential.


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 28, 2017)

Plus it's helping to bide the time until a new game comes out for the Switch.


----------



## Hatsuko (Nov 28, 2017)

I find it so pleasant and endearing. It's a nice way to de-stress and relax, and I'm excited to come up with different styles/themes for my camp/camper. I'm constantly taking screenshots with my phone because the villagers are just so cute


----------



## Dede (Nov 29, 2017)

For me, the majority of the fun comes from furnishing the place, as it is with other Animal Crossing games. The features in Pocket Camp may be limited compared to the other games but it still lets my creativity run wild. The repetitive requests are only a tool for me to achieve my campsite goals. And although the grind in this game may seem steep, I just think of what I want my dream campsite to be and that's what keeps me interested.


----------



## hestu (Nov 29, 2017)

Yeah I agree that it's repetitive but for me it's really nice having a game that is so low-key and relaxing. Plus I can craft things before I go to class or work and they make good progress while I'm away, so it's nice that I'm not missing out even though I'm busy lol. Plus I'm still having fun meeting new villagers and building amenities, so I really enjoy the game and I hope I don't get bored of it! lol


----------



## Mareets (Nov 30, 2017)

Tbh... for me, playing pocket camp made me miss New Leaf and while I still play pocket camp, I've been playing New Leaf waaaaay more lately. The level I'm at right now I don't like any of the new villagers that are being unlocked so my camp ground has stayed the same furniture AND villager wise... It's still a decently fun way to pass time but.... I'm getting bored already


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 30, 2017)

i felt the same way when playing. i got to like level 10 and i havent played since that bc im so bored


----------



## Rose (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm optimistic they will add very many things eventually. Apps like these are typically very good with implementing new features to keep players interested.

The game itself feels like it needs some embellishing activity-wise, for sure, but I _highly _doubt this is all they have in store. Just a little quick on the trigger with releasing the core game, maybe.


----------

